# Flexible furniture



## cristal1290 (Mar 8, 2010)

This is really cool :thumbsup:
Enjoy!


----------



## markusbelly (May 28, 2010)

Really awesome and I agree, I am pretty sure this has been posted before also. I still think someone should take this idea, make it affordable, and sell it in the Walmart or something and you could make big bucks though.


----------



## Timbernee (Jun 11, 2010)

A _furniture_ system having a countertop midsection, two tower units with gliding base, a rigid screen, and _flexible_ partitions.


----------

